
Ask HN: Leap year bugs? - backslash_16
Hi,<p>With the leap day about to start on the West Coast I&#x27;m trying to find a place to keep track of and see all the bugs and system failures that occur.<p>For one, I think it will be really interesting but after it&#x27;s over I want to try and categorize the different types of errors and come up with a guide to avoid them in the future.<p>Thanks!
======
mj1586
[http://codeofmatt.com/2016/02/29/list-of-2016-leap-day-
bugs/](http://codeofmatt.com/2016/02/29/list-of-2016-leap-day-bugs/)

~~~
backslash_16
Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for.

